# First .45acp



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm waiting on my permit to purchase so I haven't had a chance to go to the range to rent and try anything yet, but that should change by next weekend. I am looking to get my first semi-auto (have shot my dad's .357mag Colt Python) and want to get a .45. I have really liked the Springfield XDm 45 because the price is good and I love how it looks. However, my tax return is going to be a bit more than I expected so I am willing to spend a bit more on my first handgun. My new list has Sig and HK added in. I know it will come down to how each one feels in my hand, but I still want some opinions.
1. Springfield XDm 45
2. Sig P220 Elite (either dark or stainless)
3. Sig P220 Equinox
4. HK45
5. CZ 97

I really don't like the look of Glock so I'm not really considering them. Any others you would add to the list based on what is already there?


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

What I like about them... 
XDm45: good price, high cap mag, has gotten good reviews, great looks.
Sig p220 elite or equinox: its a sig , beaver tail, great build quality and out of the box accuracy. I dislike the lower mag capacity.
H&K HK45: great looks, very durable, similar to Mk 23
I think the CZ is at the bottom of my list along with the M&P 45.


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

If your bonus lets you buy it, the P220 would be MY first choice off that list (in fact a P220 Stainless Elite is currently on my list of 'gotta have' handguns) :mrgreen:


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

are the grips on the Sig more narrow than the XDm because they are single stack?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Formula94 said:


> are the grips on the Sig more narrow than the XDm because they are single stack?


Not really, a poly gun has no grip panels to add thickness to the overall dimension, pending on what panels are on the gun, it's possible for the Sig to be thicker. However, it's not so much the thickness but the overall shape of the grip frame that will make a difference. The Sig grip frame will have a different shape than the XDM and that may make a difference.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I am a little biased... I would vote for the SIG P220 Equinox.

Just like the one I own

Or any other SIG :mrgreen:
When I was looking I did try the Springfield, Ruger P345 and a Kimber but the SIG fits MY hands best.

Try them all out and get what fits YOU best. :smt083

Lateck,


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I went to the store today and handled the p220 combat, xdm 45, a sig gsr 1911, and an HK45 compact, and a S&W 990L. I didn't really like the 220 all that much...it felt good, but the grip seemed too thick for me and I didn't much like the trigger. Maybe that would have been different if I had handled one with the SRT, but for now the sig is off my list much to my wife's happiness, lol. About the only thing I liked about the 1911 was the trigger. I really like the way the S&W and xdm felt and looked and they are both around the same price. So, what do you guys think, S&W990l or xdm45?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Of those two, the XDM. You really need to add the M&P45 to your list as well.


----------



## Formula94 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, the look is over. I was doing some more research and yesterday I found the FNP 45. Went to my local gun shop today to see if they had one, and as soon as I picked it up I knew this was the one, lol. It is the USG so it has the manual safety and decocker. Comes with 1 15rd mag and 2 14rd mags. It is all black. It is heavy as hell, but since its just for the house and range, that doesn't really matter much to me...it will just mean less recoil! I put a down payment on it and I'll pick it up tomorrow or friday, whenever my purchase permit gets here and then straight to the range!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

You get what you pay for...you surely can't go wrong with Sig.


----------

